

Qi (lisp dialect preceding Shen) being deleted from wikipedia  - shaunxcode
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/Qi_%28programming_language%29_%282nd_nomination%29

======
MaysonL
Reading this, I realized that the Wikipediia crew don't know the difference
between notable and noted.

